# Replacing transom mounted transducer and sealing old screw holes in transom



## lulurage (May 17, 2010)

i am replacing transducer/electronics.... there are 4 stainless screws in the transom of my Boston Whaler.... of course they don't match the new transducer mount.... how should i seal the old holes? Fill them with caulk? Put screws back in with new caulk? Thanks for recommendations.


----------



## Wolfmann (Jun 4, 2011)

What I have always done is take a new tube of silicone and cut the tip as small as you can. Stick that tip in to the hole from the screw and then squeeze as much as you can in to the hole and put in a SS screw to seal it off. If you want additional insurance cover the screw with silicone. I my eyes there is never to much coverage on something that will always be under water.


----------



## 71 Fish (Dec 21, 2005)

3M 5200 seems to be the sealant most people use. You can get it in a small tube at Academy. I agree with Wolfmann on the tip. The longer you can leave them open to dry the better before sealing. You would probably get more opinions on the TTMB forum.


----------



## Dawg (Oct 4, 2010)

you can get a tube of gel coat repair paste & fill in holes with it, will take several applications, wet sand with 2000 grit when done, buff & wax, will barely see where holes were.


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

Fill the holes with MarineTex. Let it harden and then sand smooth.
Make sure to completely fill the hole.


----------

